# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Helsingin metron kiihtyvyys

## Antero Alku

> Anteron pointti ei vaan kertaakaan ole tainnut olla se, että itse metro olisi jotenkin kauhea liikenneväline, vaan pakkoliityntä ja maanalaisuus yhdistettynä tietenkin kehitysmaamuovipenkkeihin tekevät huonon vaikutuksen.


Aivan oikein, Ultrix. Jokseenkin aina keskustaan suuntautuva matkani on metromatka, mutta usein liityntä on jokin muu kuin bussi. Valitettavan usein henkilöauto. Sillä kun liityntäbussi ajaa 4 min etuajassa ja siitä myöhästyy, ei ole enää muuta keinoa ehtiä perille ajoissa. Koska liityntäliikennejärjestelmän vuoroväli on 20 min, ei 4 min, joka on metron vuoroväli. Liityntäkävelykään ei auta, kun kävelymatka on 18 min.

Muovipenkkeihin muuten liittyy eräs kiintoisa yksityiskohta. Aluksi pieni kysymys: Jos kerran kiiltävät muovipenkit ovat niin erinomaiset, miksi sitä riemua ei tarjota myös busseissa? Miettikää rehellisesti, kuinka moni vastaisi, että sen vuoksi, ettei sillä muovipenkillä kukaan bussissa pysy.

Aivan. Ei pysyisi maailman metroissakaan, mutta Hesassa pysyy. Liukkaiden muovipenkkien vuoksi meillä ei voi käyttää muualla normaalia rivakkaa kiihdytystä, jolla matka-aika lyhenee ja liikennöinnin kulut vähenevät. Olen kellottanut kiihtyvyyksiä, ja kovin vaatimattomalla tasolla ollaan.

No, ilmeisesti olemme pääsemässä näistä "erinomaisista" muovipenkeistä eroon. Sillä Espoon metron ajoajat on laskettu lähes tuplakiihtyvyydellä. Ja samaa kuviteltaneen myös automaatin merkitsevän. Siis olemmeko saamassa kansainvälisen tason mukaiset kangasistuimet!

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos kerran kiiltävät muovipenkit ovat niin erinomaiset, miksi sitä riemua ei tarjota myös busseissa?


Linja-autojen istuinten materiaaleista kirjoitettiin mm. Helsingin Sanomain uutisessa, jossa käsiteltiin Paikallisliikennepäivien 1977 tapahtumia. Siinä tuli esille, että asetus edellyttää linja-autoissa pehmustettuja istuimia. Haastattelija näet mietti, miksi Suomessa ei käytetä busseissa puisia istuimia vandalismin torjumiseksi.

Hieman myöhemmin julkistettu teräskuuppaistuin täytti lainsäätäjänkin vaatimuksen; säkkikangas voitiin tulkita pehmusteeksi, vaikka aika kovaltahan se teräskuuppa tuntuu kangaspäällisistään huolimatta.

Mitä tulee istuinverhoilujen kitkaominaisuuksiin, niin melko liukkaita olivat aikanaan erilaiset keinonahatkin. Liukuminen kävi helposti etenkin, jos istuintyyny oli samalla suht' kova. Varsinkin HML-STA:n vuoden 1974 Volvo B59 / Wiimoissa oli hyvin liukkaat istuimet. Kuka muistaa?  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aivan. Ei pysyisi maailman metroissakaan, mutta Hesassa pysyy. Liukkaiden muovipenkkien vuoksi meillä ei voi käyttää muualla normaalia rivakkaa kiihdytystä, jolla matka-aika lyhenee ja liikennöinnin kulut vähenevät. Olen kellottanut kiihtyvyyksiä, ja kovin vaatimattomalla tasolla ollaan.


Entäs seisomapaikoilla matkustajat? Eiköhän metron lempeä kiihdytys johdu siitä etteivät seisojat kaatuisi kuin keilat?





> No, ilmeisesti olemme pääsemässä näistä "erinomaisista" muovipenkeistä eroon. Sillä Espoon metron ajoajat on laskettu lähes tuplakiihtyvyydellä. Ja samaa kuviteltaneen myös automaatin merkitsevän.


Länsimetron myötä paikannimi Keilaniemi/Kägeludden saa siis uuden merkityksen  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Aivan. Ei pysyisi maailman metroissakaan, mutta Hesassa pysyy. Liukkaiden muovipenkkien vuoksi meillä ei voi käyttää muualla normaalia rivakkaa kiihdytystä, jolla matka-aika lyhenee ja liikennöinnin kulut vähenevät. Olen kellottanut kiihtyvyyksiä, ja kovin vaatimattomalla tasolla ollaan.


Rivakka kiihdytys=ei pysy pystyssä seisoen. Sitä sopii kokeilla Tukholmassa Tunnelbanalla. Oli ruuhkaista vaunuissa ja kun seisoenkaan ei voi matkustaa, huh! Taitaa lisätä liikennöinnin kustannuksia, jos jokainen matkustaja tarvitsee istumapaikan ja HKL joutuu korvaamaan mummojen kaatumisten aiheuttamia sairaalakuluja.

----------


## late-

> Rivakka kiihdytys=ei pysy pystyssä seisoen. Sitä sopii kokeilla Tukholmassa Tunnelbanalla. Oli ruuhkaista vaunuissa ja kun seisoenkaan ei voi matkustaa, huh!


Ei pysy pystyssä Tunnelbanassa? Meitä on tietysti moneen lähtöön, mutta minusta seisominen on aina onnistunut. Ruuhka-aikaan seisojia onkin usein paljon, vaikka istumapaikkoja olisi vapainakin. Ihmiset eivät jaksa muutaman pysäkinvälin takia tunkea istumaan.

Yleisesti hyväksytty pituussuunnan kiihtyvyyden raja on luokkaa 1,2 m/s^2. Tähän on saamieni tietojen mukaan päädytty joskus kokeellisesti Yhdysvalloissa. Esimerkiksi Variotramit on elektronisesti rajoitettu tähän kiihtyvyysarvoon. Hätäjarrutus voi toki olla rajumpi.

Länsimetron aikataulut on myös arvioitu tekijöiden ilmoitusten mukaan arvolla 1,2 m/s^2. Kiinnostavaa tietysti on, jos tähän ei päästä nykyisellä linjalla.

----------


## risukasa

> Yleisesti hyväksytty pituussuunnan kiihtyvyyden raja on luokkaa 1,2 m/s^2.
> 
> ...
> 
> Länsimetron aikataulut on myös arvioitu tekijöiden ilmoitusten mukaan arvolla 1,2 m/s^2. Kiinnostavaa tietysti on, jos tähän ei päästä nykyisellä linjalla.



Eikös tuollainen suunnittelu ole pähkähullua, että vetämällä kahva kaakossa pysytään aikataulussa juuri ja juuri? Nykykalustolla ei taideta noihin lukemiin edes päästä muuten kuin hyvissä olosuhteissa?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Jokseenkin aina keskustaan suuntautuva matkani on metromatka, mutta usein liityntä on jokin muu kuin bussi. Valitettavan usein henkilöauto. Sillä kun liityntäbussi ajaa 4 min etuajassa ja siitä myöhästyy, ei ole enää muuta keinoa ehtiä perille ajoissa.
> 
> Jos kerran kiiltävät muovipenkit ovat niin erinomaiset, miksi sitä riemua ei tarjota myös busseissa?


Kannattaisiko tulla kaikessa rauhassa AJOISSA pysäkille? Näin vältettäisiin turhat hölmönnäköiset juoksusuoritukset ja erityisesti talviaikaan turhat liukastumistapaturmat. Vai onko nykyään joukkoliikennevälineeseen juokseminen Helsingissä trendikästä? Kiireen voi välttää lähtemällä ajoissa kotoaan. Mitä Metron muovipenkkeihin tulee, käytetään muovipenkkiä monissa maissa järjestään kaikissa kaupunkijoukkoliikennevälineissä. Sitä paitsi meidän Metromme muovipenkit ovat mielestäni erittäin onnistuneet ja hakkaavat istumamukavuudessa lukuisat "pehmeät" penkit! Muovipenkin saa myös helposti puhtaaksi. Ette arvaakaan, kuinka hyvin kusi/skeida/yrjö uppoaakaan kangaspenkkiin!  :Smile:  On vain nämä nykyiset ratikanistuimet usein aika herkullisen näköisiä...  :Sad:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> On vain nämä nykyiset ratikanistuimet usein aika herkullisen näköisiä...


Nivelvaunujen B-osassa saakin muuten katsoa tarkkaan, ennenkuin pyrstönsä tällää istuimeen kiinni. Voivat muuten byysat kastua ikävällä tavalla - alkaen ulkopinnasta. Läheltä piti -tapauksia on meinaan sattunut...  :Wink:

----------


## late-

> Kannattaisiko tulla kaikessa rauhassa AJOISSA pysäkille?


Oletkos koskaan pysähtynyt miettimään miksi aikataululupauksensa tiukasti pitävät liikennemuodot ovat suositumpia kuin ne, joiden pysäkille pitää tulla tarpeettomasti seisomaan potentiaalisesti kylmään ja sateeseen koska pysäkit saatetaan ohittaa ennen ilmoitettua aikaa?

Ja tähän ei riitä vastata, ettei busseilla ole taattuja ohitusaikoja. Juuri niiden puute on perimmäinen ongelma.

----------


## Albert

> Kannattaisiko tulla kaikessa rauhassa AJOISSA pysäkille?  Mitä Metron muovipenkkeihin tulee, käytetään muovipenkkiä monissa maissa järjestään kaikissa kaupunkijoukkoliikennevälineissä. Sitä paitsi meidän Metromme muovipenkit ovat mielestäni erittäin onnistuneet ja hakkaavat istumamukavuudessa lukuisat "pehmeät" penkit! (


No vaikkapa YTV:n "pysäkkiaikatauluhaussa" todetaan, että pysäkkiaikataulujen ajat ovat _arvioituja ohitusaikoja_. Harvoin on minun kohdalleni kuitenkaan sattunut, että bussi tulisi ennen mainittua arvioitua aikaa. Toisaalta olen niin tottunut joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä, että osaan suhtautua aikatauluun eri tavalla esim. varhain sunnuntaiaamuna kuin arkena parhaaseen ruuhka-aikaan.
Fooorumin asiantuntijat lähtevät usein  "heikoimman lenkin" tarpeista. *Siispä* metron muovipenkit ovat parhaat mahdolliset. Usein on selkä kipiänä. Silloin osaa arvostaa sittä, ettei tarvitse uppoutua mihinkään kuppiin tai painua pehmusteisiin. Metron muovipenkki tekee suorastaan hyvää huonolle selälle. Ja penkistä pääsee ylöskin ilman suurempaa tuskaa. 
En henkilökohtaisesti käytä mitään "kiiltohousuja". Niinpä mikään liukuminenkaan ei ole ollut ongelma.
-------------------
Nimimerkki kokemusta vuodesta 1982.

----------


## Miska

> Sillä kun liityntäbussi ajaa 4 min etuajassa ja siitä myöhästyy, ei ole enää muuta keinoa ehtiä perille ajoissa.


Minulla on kyllä täysin erilaisia kokemuksia Itä-Helsingin liityntälinjojen täsmällisyydestä. Aikataulut on laadittu sellaisiksi, ettei välipysäkeillä olla "etuajassa" edes pienellä ylinopeudella. Ilmeisesti Marjaniemen liityntälinjalla 98 on sitten jotain todella pahasti pielessä... Vai haluaako Antero kenties tahallaan antaa Itä-Helsingin liityntälinjastosta todellista huonomman kuvan?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja tähän ei riitä vastata, ettei busseilla ole taattuja ohitusaikoja. Juuri niiden puute on perimmäinen ongelma.


Ja kun olosuhteet kehittyvät riittävän lähelle äärimmäisyyksiä (esim. tällä viikolla esiintyy taas vaihteeksi paukkupakkasia), eivät ne taatutkaan aikataulut päde. Uutisista on saatu lukea junien myöhästymisistä ja jo aamulla aikaisin raitioliikenteestä annettiin häiriöinfo. Juuri näillä säillä niistä täsmäaikatauluista olisi eniten hyötyä, kun pakkasessa ei ole niin kauhean ihanaa odotella.

Niin - metrosta ei ole tullut oikeita huonoja uutisia...  :Very Happy: 

(Rattivaunu koputtaa puista päätään)

----------


## late-

> Ja kun olosuhteet kehittyvät riittävän lähelle äärimmäisyyksiä (esim. tällä viikolla esiintyy taas vaihteeksi paukkupakkasia), eivät ne taatutkaan aikataulut päde.


Eli junat kulkevatkin pakkasilla etuajassa? Liikenteessä on aina häiriöitä eikä aikatauluja voida sekunnilleen pitää. Lähtökohtana pitäisi kuitenkin aina olla, ettei kuljeta matkustajalle luvatusta edellä. Sitä matkustajan on hyvin vaikeaa ennakoida ja pysäkillä saattaa joutua seisomaan pitkäänkin aivan turhaan, jos ei hoksaa vuoron jo menneen.

Se ei liene mikään salaisuus, että metro on paikallisista liikennevälineistämme luotettavin. Edellytyksetkin ovat paremmat kuin millään muualla välineellä.

----------


## Saaresi

> Yleisesti hyväksytty pituussuunnan kiihtyvyyden raja on luokkaa 1,2 m/s^2. Tähän on saamieni tietojen mukaan päädytty joskus kokeellisesti Yhdysvalloissa. Esimerkiksi Variotramit on elektronisesti rajoitettu tähän kiihtyvyysarvoon. Hätäjarrutus voi toki olla rajumpi.
> 
> Länsimetron aikataulut on myös arvioitu tekijöiden ilmoitusten mukaan arvolla 1,2 m/s^2. Kiinnostavaa tietysti on, jos tähän ei päästä nykyisellä linjalla.


M200-metrojunan ilmoitettu keskimääräinen kiihtyvyys 0-80km/h 0,9m/s^2, joka on sama kuin M100-metrojunassa, mutta M200 lähtökiihtyvyys 0-30km/h on 1,2m/s^2. 
Suurin hidastuvuus käyttö jarrulla 80-0km/h 1,2m/s^2.

Näin kertoo kuljettajan kurssimateriaali  :Smile: 
(jos ketään kiinnostaa)

Eli ei tuo M200:sen lähtökiihtyvyys ole ainakaan minun nähden mummoja kaatanut  :Wink:

----------


## kemkim

> Oletkos koskaan pysähtynyt miettimään miksi aikataululupauksensa tiukasti pitävät liikennemuodot ovat suositumpia kuin ne, joiden pysäkille pitää tulla tarpeettomasti seisomaan potentiaalisesti kylmään ja sateeseen koska pysäkit saatetaan ohittaa ennen ilmoitettua aikaa?


Onko joukkoliikenne etelässä suositumpaa kuin täällä pohjolassa, koska siellä voi bussia odottaa lämpimässä säätilassa auringonpaisteessa tai vähintäänkin kelvollisella kelillä? Ihmettelen, että joukkoliikenne on näinkin suosittua Suomessa, kun talvisin pakkanen puree Helsingissäkin. No, enemmän se pakkanen kyllä varmaan puree kun rapsuttelee autoa puhtaaksi jäistä, lähtee matkaan ja hytisee, kunnes auto on lämmennyt saavuttaessa työpaikan pihaan. Bussiin pääsee sentään heti lämpimään.

----------


## trumanb

> Bussiin pääsee sentään heti lämpimään.


Pääsee, jos pääsee. Eilen kyllä kädet paleli ja hengitys höyrysi OmniCityllä matkatessa.

Yleisesti ottaen toki busseissa on ihan tarpeeksi lämmintä matkata, mutta poikkeuksia löytyy kuitenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

En ole nähnyt mummojen enkä muidenkaan kaatuvan metroissa. Sen sijaan busseissa kyllä. Erityisesti mutkissa tulee sellaisia kiihtyvyyksiä, ettei seisten ole todellakaan mukava yrittää matkustaa.

Olen kerran ollut metrossa, joka teki hätäjarrutuksen raiteella olevan asiakkaan vuoksi. Seisojia oli silloinkin, mutta siinä vaunussa jossa olin kukaan ei kaatunut. Metrossakin matkustetaan pitäen jostain kiinni - kuten ympäri maailman.

Kellolla olen mitannut käytännön kiihtyvyyksiä metroliikenteestä. Kiihdytysajat avoradalla ovat 30-35 sekuntia. Matkustamossa ei näe nopeusmittaria, mutta jos ajaa autolla rinnalla, niin silloin näkee - vaikkain autojen mittarit valehtelevat tyypillisesti 10-15 % plussaa. Mutta avoradalla kiihdytetään tietääkseni nopeuteen 80 km/h - foorumin kuskit voivat vahvistaa tai kumota - joten kiihdytys on hitaammillaan noin 0,63 m/s^2 ja nopeimmillaan 0,74 m/s^2.

Joskus tulee pikkusen rivakoita jarrutuksia - jarrutusten ajat ovat tavallisesti samat kuin yllä - ja silloin huomaa kyllä liukupenkin merkityksen. Eikä siihen mitään liukuhousuja tarvita. Tavallinen farkkukangas riittää. Ja se on aika yleinen housumateriaali.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilmeisesti Marjaniemen liityntälinjalla 98 on sitten jotain todella pahasti pielessä... Vai haluaako Antero kenties tahallaan antaa Itä-Helsingin liityntälinjastosta todellista huonomman kuvan?


En valitettavasti voi antaa kokemuksia muusta kuin 98:sta - enään. Aikaisemmin oli vaihtoehtona 93:lle myös 91 tai 98.

Kokemusperäinen tilastoaineisto on kaikille sama. Myöhässä ajo on harvinainen poikkeus. Normaalia 1-2 min etuajassa, pahimmillaan enemän kuin 3 min, koska tähtään 3 min keskimääräiseen odotusaikaan laskettuna aikatauluajasta, en enää tiedä, miten paljon etuajassa on ajettu. Kun ehkä bussia ei näe, tai jos näen, en näe Buscomin näyttöä. Ajat siis katsottu Buscomin aikanäytöstä, sen mukaanhan vaunu lähtee ajoonkin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joskus tulee pikkusen rivakoita jarrutuksia - jarrutusten ajat ovat tavallisesti samat kuin yllä - ja silloin huomaa kyllä liukupenkin merkityksen. Eikä siihen mitään liukuhousuja tarvita. Tavallinen farkkukangas riittää. Ja se on aika yleinen housumateriaali.


Jos metron kiihtyvyyttä aiotaan kasvattaa, niin koko ongelman voi ratkaista niin että sitä mukaa kun nykyisten junien penkkejä vaihdetaan, laitetaan tilalle sellaiset muovipenkit joiden istuintyynyn pintaa on esim karhennettu poikittaisurilla, ja avot pysytän kyydissä kun metro tykittää menemään.

t. Rainer

----------


## Markku K

> Kiihdytysajat avoradalla ovat 30-35 sekuntia. ...Mutta avoradalla kiihdytetään tietääkseni nopeuteen 80 km/h - foorumin kuskit voivat vahvistaa tai kumota - joten kiihdytys on hitaammillaan noin 0,63 m/s^2 ja nopeimmillaan 0,74 m/s^2. Antero


En ole junakuski, mutta vahvistan, että M100 ottaa 30 sekuntia päästäkseen nopeuteen 75km/h (jos ei lähdetä ylämäkeen). M200 kiihtyy nopeammin. Tämän selvitän asap ellei _melfstro_ ehdi ensin.  :Biggrin:

----------


## otto s

> En ole junakuski, mutta vahvistan, että M100 ottaa 30 sekuntia päästäkseen nopeuteen 75km/h (jos ei lähdetä ylämäkeen). M200 kiihtyy nopeammin. Tämän selvitän asap ellei _melfstro_ ehdi ensin.



Mutta M200-vaunuilla on taas pitempi asemilla olo-aika.Jos niihin olisi tehty samanlaiset ovat, kuin M100:siin olisi saanut nopeuttakin lisää.

----------


## juhanahi

Tässäpä tänään kellottettuja, suuntaa-antavia keskikiihtyvyyksiä M100-sarjan junille (koekaniinina 169-170+181-182):

*0...30 km/h* keskikiihtyvyys
-RL1 lähtö itään (tasaisella): 7,69 s --> *1,1 m/s^2*
-ST1 lähtö itään (hieman alamäkeä): 7,64 s --> 1,1 m/s^2


*0...50 km/h* keskikiihtyvyys
-IK3 lähtö länteen (tasaisella): 14,85 s --> *0,93 m/s^2*
-ST1 lähtö itään (hieman alamäkeä): 13,39 s --> 1,0 m/s^2


*0...75 km/h* keskikiihtyvyys
-IK3 lähtö länteen (tasaisella): 29,64 s --> *0,70 m/s^2*
-ST1 lähtö itään (hieman alamäkeä): 25,76 s --> 0,80 m/s^2


Ja vielä PT1 itään, reiluun alamäkeen kiihdyttäen mitattiin seuraavia tuloksia:
0...80 km/h: 23,64 s --> 0,94 m/s^2
0...85 km/h: 29,53 s --> 0,80 m/s^2
0...86 km/h: 31,44 s --> 0,76 m/s^2

----------


## Markku K

Tuli nyt mitattua M200 kiihtyvyys. 100% teholla meni 20 sekuntia 0-80km/h. Kokeilin muutaman kerran, ja edes pieni ylämäki (ST-HN) ei tuota lukemaa muuksi muuttanut.
Mitä oviaikoihin tulee, niin ovet kiinni-painamisen jälkeen M200 ottaa vetoa 3,5 sekuntia myöhemmin kuin M100. M200 siis 7,5sek ja M100 4sek.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tuli nyt mitattua M200 kiihtyvyys. 100% teholla meni 20 sekuntia 0-80km/h.


Eli M200:lla ollaan aika hyvissä lukemissa; keskikiihtyvyys 0-80 km/h on näin ollen  1,1 m/s^2.

----------

